

NeXT logo by Paul Rand - Interview with Steve Jobs - nadim
http://www.logodesignlove.com/next-logo-paul-rand

======
JunkDNA
Jobs on Rand: “I asked him if he would come up with a few options, and he
said, ‘No, I will solve your problem for you and you will pay me. You don’t
have to use the solution. If you want options go talk to other people.’”

Wow, talk about a taste of your own medicine! I love it.

~~~
maxharris
No, Jobs is entirely consistent. He brought this up as an example of what made
Rand great.

It would be a "taste of his own medicine" if Paul Rand's terms resulted in a
bad outcome for Jobs and NeXT.

(Also, I really like the products that Jobs makes, because they're really well
designed and conceived. Apple products are great for the same reason that Paul
Rand was great.)

~~~
JunkDNA
I had originally written that they were "cut from the same cloth". In
retrospect that's probably a better characterization. I imagine Jobs smiling
to himself that he had clearly picked the right guy for the job.

------
Tycho
Strangely enough, this Rand fellow sounds quite _Roarkian_.

I have to say though, the NeXT logo looks a bit too 80s...

~~~
bayleo
It also seriously channels the ~1990 Windows logo with that color palette; I
realize it's magenta and not blue, but still...

~~~
protomyth
I guess this would be a good time to point out which came first (Windows 3.0 =
1990).

This kinda thing reminds me of the Amazon comments about Diane Duane's "So You
Want to be a Wizard - 20th Anniversary Edition" being a "ripoff" of Harry
Potter. Time is hard.

------
vpdn
Here's a good interview with Paul Rand where he talks about his design
decisions and reflects on the value of his own trade:

"I've been thinking about this for many years [..] I concluded that we are not
very important."

"A good designer who understands his business can make things memorable, make
them easy to recall and improve the general quality of life, which is the only
reason for our existence."

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta4ef1xBeMA>

Great designers leave their ego at home and build things for a purpose. Or how
Paul Rand put's it: "Don’t try to be original. Just try to be good."

